# Rhinestone software question/adjusting design size



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I am new at making rhinestone designs. One area that I have run into is when I make a design that is one size (example 3”X3” using a 10ss or other size stone) and if I want to increase it to a 6” X 6” design is there any software out there that will allow me to increase the size or decrease the size, and adjust the number of stones for the increase or decrease and keep the stone size the same. I want to be able to use the same design but adjust the size for different items without having to start completely over. I am doing my designs in CorelDraw X4. It just seems to be a lot of work to have to completely start over just to adjust the size. Any information on current available software that you might know of will be appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

biglar said:


> I am new at making rhinestone designs. One area that I have run into is when I make a design that is one size (example 3”X3” using a 10ss or other size stone) and if I want to increase it to a 6” X 6” design is there any software out there that will allow me to increase the size or decrease the size, and adjust the number of stones for the increase or decrease and keep the stone size the same. I want to be able to use the same design but adjust the size for different items without having to start completely over. I am doing my designs in CorelDraw X4. It just seems to be a lot of work to have to completely start over just to adjust the size. Any information on current available software that you might know of will be appreciated. THANKS!


There are several programs that allow you to do what you want but not in a way you might think...

For example Hot Fix Era allows you to do what you want, As does Artistic Crystals and I'm sure others...

The challenge however is when you need not make adjustments you have to "break apart" the fill... As soon as you do that you loose the ability to resize....

So you design something at 3x3 and adjust the fills for that 3x3 size and then scale to 6x6... If you have broken apart the fill in these programs I mentioned then you cannot resize and have the stone count change... The size of the stone will remain the same but they cannot automatically add more stones to fill in the larger design.

Kevin


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Could a person save the file twice. One would be the original and the other would be the one you adjust? Each time you wanted to adjust the original file you would oprn it and rename it befor you made any adjustments? Maybe since I am new at this I am not fully understanding what you are saying with regards to breaking it apart. Who sales the software you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

That should work - as long as you have not broken your design apart from the path and saved it that way. I would actually highly recommend that you do that so you will always have the original design for just the purposes you are asking about.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Also, I don't know about Artistic Crystals, but in Hot Fix Era, you have to create the design in there, you cannot bring the design in from Corel or any other program and be able to resize it the way you are wanting....just wanted to clarify that situation.


----------

